# moss wall plant suggestions



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi guys i have been running a moss wall (10gal vert) for maybe 2 1/2 months now. Its covered with folius moss mix. mostly sphagnum took off and occasionally i spot other mosses. the wall has a non stop drip wall and im looking to add plants. i had planted a sp. of microgramma and its not thriving but surviving. Any sugestions of plants that could tolerate the soggy aerated hygrolon/epiweb?

sinningia sp. ?

lepantes teli ?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Ricca is awesome!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The Folius moss mix sprouts tons of ferns and liverworts for me. Wait it out a bit and you'll likely get a ton of fern growth


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Rhaphidiophora, Microgramma and Microsorum are all doin great for me on filter pad/ hygrolon


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've gotten a lot of liverwort growth out of my moss mix as well. Waiting on the ferns though...


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

you could also try some bucephandras.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> The Folius moss mix sprouts tons of ferns and liverworts for me. Wait it out a bit and you'll likely get a ton of fern growth





goof901 said:


> I've gotten a lot of liverwort growth out of my moss mix as well. Waiting on the ferns though...


As a fan of liverworts, I would love to see a picture of what shows up. Thanks!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

skanderson said:


> you could also try some bucephandras.


Sorry to correct your spelling, but it's Bucephalandra. I used to always spell it incorrectly too. For some reason it's a hard one to spell. Good suggestion though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill try to take some good ones Chuck. The mix is only recently taking off really well for me


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Ill try to take some good ones Chuck. The mix is only recently taking off really well for me



What type of water are you using on your moss mix?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

RO, sometimes Brita water when I forget to refill my RO water containerat work and bring it home


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are some pics of my Folius Moss Mix drip wall. It's a 24" x 12' treefern panel, fed from the water feature of my 100g paludarium. Any ID information would be appreciated.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! Theres a fantastic mix in there


----------



## froggy_skibum (Aug 10, 2013)

Anubias sp.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

selaginella uncinata


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. i think I have enough to work with now. Anybody think a lepanthes teli. would work? I have a healthy 11 leaf plant that has been growing in soggy wet sphagnum. Im a little scared to mount it on my moss wall since it blooms all the time for me in my grown tank.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> Here are some pics of my Folius Moss Mix drip wall. It's a 24" x 12' treefern panel, fed from the water feature of my 100g paludarium. Any ID information would be appreciated.


I'm none too sharp on moss IDs, but the big & tall, starry-looking one here and in other pics looks like Polytrichum. The shorter, chunkier one in the center and right looks like a Plagiomnium or Bryum. As to species ID...?


----------



## steppedinds (Feb 4, 2013)

any good links on a how-to for one of these?


----------



## steppedinds (Feb 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX2Tb5NLSIQ

is a good one to get the basics...another color for the palette


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

This is very cool. In the next week I should be setting up a cork mosaic background. 

Since you are supposed to pack the sphagnum moss in there wet, I was thinking, what if after wetting the sphagnum, you rolled it through the folius mix?

Trying to develop some sort of drip for the back as well - this is just amazing!


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 15, 2012)

You have a 12' drip wall? That's awesome!

Also, fwiw, I think that between the varying moss mixes people are buying, and the random ferns and bryophytes that are known to pop up from tree-fern panels, not to mention whether or not any long-fiber sphagnum moss is used, there will be a whole mess of potential ways that your "moss wall," could fill up. That's just speaking in terms of what seeds/spores are there, there are also a lot of environmental factors that'll play a role in what species pops up and thrives whereas what species won't, for instance, many species of moss don't like high-light, whereas sphagnum moss requires high-light to grow, or some types of moss may do well constantly damp, whereas others may like it on the drier side.

I think a lot of the bogus "aquatic" mosses (and liverworts) that get sold on eBay, aquabid, etc., which don't survive submerged long-term, would thrive on some sort of drip-wall. I know some bryophytes will be more at home attaching themselves to stone than wood, or perhaps they'll be happier on tree-fern plaques, or soil, etc.

Lots of variables for sure... it's a fascinating topic, Selaginella uncinata is a beautiful and LARGE mat-forming club moss, which I would imagine would make a gorgeous drip-wall with its blue-iridescence.


----------

